

Open Source Mobile Backend As a Service (MBaaS) released - openmobster
http://openmobster.blogspot.com/2012/09/openmobster-mobile-enterprise-backend.html

======
openmobster
Backend Services include: Enterprise Data Sync and Replication, Push
Notifications, Location-Oriented Apps, Offline Apps. Platforms Supported:
Android, iOS, and PhoneGap

